# Aquaponics



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

So I know this forum is about AQUATIC plants, but I was wondering if anyone here does aquaponics? I'm looking for some examples of small setups to just grow some herbs and peppers eventually. It would also be great for growing aquarium plants if you could control the humidity.


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a very small basic setup going right now. I'm planning to make it much larger in the next 4-6 weeks as I get a proper greenhouse to put around it. I'm going to focus on emersed plants but I'm also going to incorporate some vegetables in the mix as well. Here's a video of my setup so far, there's more on my channel as well.


----------

